# the pair i got from the bird show today!



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i got a white figuritas cock bird and a yellow hen. 

they did have a pair of white figuritas but she wanted 20n for the ..i got him for 5


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Look like decent birds. How are the frills and do you know the weights on these birds?
Daryl


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty birds! The yellow hen wasn't sold to you as a figurita was it? The beak and head isn't shaped right, I don't see a zipper frill, and it has feathered legs (feather-legged variety of figs do exist but they are rare now).


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi BLONGBOY, Well I must agree with Becky the brown bird looks like it may be a cross. Now for the white bird what I see is a bird that could be an Italian Owl. I raise Italian Owls and they look like FIGS they are a bit larger and they stand with their tail horizontally to the ground while the Fig has its tail at an angel to the groung the bird that you have here is in the correct station for anItalian Owl ie is a very nice bird. I must say that one realy needs to see the bird as pictures make it hard to judge size.* GEORGE


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Pretty birds! The yellow hen wasn't sold to you as a figurita was it? The beak and head isn't shaped right, I don't see a zipper frill, and it has feathered legs (feather-legged variety of figs do exist but they are rare now).


no ..it a female roller lol..i just didn't want him to be lonely.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

george simon said:


> *Hi BLONGBOY, Well I must agree with Becky the brown bird looks like it may be a cross. Now for the white bird what I see is a bird that could be an Italian Owl. I raise Italian Owls and they look like FIGS they are a bit larger and they stand with their tail horizontally to the ground while the Fig has its tail at an angel to the groung the bird that you have here is in the correct station for anItalian Owl ie is a very nice bird. I must say that one realy needs to see the bird as pictures make it hard to judge size.* GEORGE


it's very very small ..the smallest i ever had or held.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah, just making sure. Some people do try to trick others like that.
It's a pretty roller though! Must have some Jaconette blood in it.

I have a single white fig too. I think it might be a male as well. Named him/her Fajita  It's barely bigger than my doves!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Ah, just making sure. Some people do try to trick others like that.
> It's a pretty roller though! Must have some Jaconette blood in it.
> 
> I have a single white fig too. I think it might be a male as well. Named him/her Fajita  It's barely bigger than my doves!


yea ..he's so little ..i like it tho ..haha


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Figs are fun to keep they are small, but they act as if they are big pouters. Some times they walk on their tippy toes.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

good looking birds you got


----------

